# EFKA payments for pensioners



## Dexter100 (8 mo ago)

Hi, l am an Irish citizen. I receive a full state pension there. I am currently working in Greece. As a pensioner, 70 years of age, does my employer need to pay insurance contributions via EFKA? Thanks


----------

